# UFC Herf pics



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you to everybody who showed up last nite,the food was awsome, the alcohol was flowen, we shoulda renamed the living room stogie international airport because the cigars were flyen everywhere!!,extra special thx to Avalon and CAO for commen out and passen out smokes, very generous of you guys, also thx to christain and the new folks cody and jeff it was great meeting you and hope to see you out more.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you Joe!!! you are the host with the most!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a fun night


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

:frown: OMG!!! now i'm REALLY jealous :angry:


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Crap, I meant to call Christian's cell phone during the herf to try to talk to everyone. Looks like you all had fun!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like a goodtime was had


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Now THAT'S a herf! Awesome stuff Joe and all the CL peeps in attendance! Sweet! 

CD


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Now that looks like too much fun.

Way to set the bar for regional herfs!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I impressed --& very much jealous also. Wish I could have been there --You Texan's know how to lay out the food, Liquid and a great selection of smokes...Nice Pitures!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Im so f**cking pissed i couldnt get off work... *sigh*


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn you Houstonians have it going on... share the wealth to the other side of the country for once!

Looks like a great time though!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very sweeeet pics!! Looks like it was a great time :biggrin:


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

simple awesome!

Wish we could get more people to herf like that in upstate NY.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

what are those cigars in the box in the 2nd pic?


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> what are those cigars in the box in the 2nd pic?


Those were all the boxes brought by pathman... They are "Avalon" cigars.

Thanks Joe, I had a great time.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice guys. Wish I would have been there for it. I have been sick the last 3 days and did not even stay up to get the pay-per view. Matt Hughes lives about 40 miles from me. I have met him a couple of times and got him to sign my t-shirt. Looks like a great bunch of sticks where handed out as well. Flint


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

The Texans are at it again! That looks like an amazing event. Great cigars, fine drinks, good people - what more could you want. Well done guys (and ladies). I raise my Negra Modelo to you all.


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

looks like a great time.

Tx, how does that box work out for ya? was thinking of picking one up.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Man wish I lived in Houstan!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I would have been there except 1800 miles that separate us.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Jonjonmacky said:


> Im so f**cking pissed i couldnt get off work... *sigh*


Worl! What a joke, I told you we would be there late! We didn't leave till 3 AM!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

thegraduate said:


> looks like a great time.
> 
> Tx, how does that box work out for ya? was thinking of picking one up.


Hey Rory I won that in the poker game! Brian (Bigfoot) put that up with about 6 or 7 cigars as his buyy in. Everybody put in cigars as the buy in so that was my winnings. I couldn't hardly close the box! It was a great win for me


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

First of all I want to think Joe and Jen for having these herfs at their house! These guys kick a$$! Thanks guys, without y'all none of that would have been possible!

Me and Tiffany (vegasgirl) got there at 7 PM and didn't leave till 3 AM so to say it was fun is an understatement! Besides all the great cigars I smoked I also finished off the half bottle of bourbon that I brought with me 

Also want to think Mike of Avalon and Brian of CAO for bringing cigars for everybody to enjoy! If anybody ever gets a chance to go out and mee Brian at a CAO event don't miss it, he is a Great BOTL and a very nice guy! Oh yeah he is also the CAO Sales Man Of The Year!!!! The same with Mike of Avalon, he is one of the owners, and this was the first time for me to meet him. He really went over board with what he brought in for us. He was great at letting us know about his cigars and what they are doing as a company. Before I meet him I wasn't sure about Avalon, but since I would say everybody needs to give this guy a fair shot! Thanks to both of you!

And it was great to meet some of the new BOTL and SOTL. This herf was just crazy! If my count is right, and it may not be, we had 21 people total that showed up! Just an awesome time!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Hey Rory I won that in the poker game! Brian (Bigfoot) put that up with about 6 or 7 cigars as his buyy in. Everybody put in cigars as the buy in so that was my winnings. I couldn't hardly close the box! It was a great win for me


fantastic win. wish my poker games were for cigars, instead they are for money  hahaha


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I've gotta come down for one of you guys' herfs.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Who needs the CA Big Smoke when Houston is always havin' herfs?!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

aljrka said:


> Who needs the CA Big Smoke when Houston is always havin' herfs?!


Funny you should say that. One day there will be a CigarLive SMOKE that will be better than the Big Smoke!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Great pics I need to make my way down to Houston soon I love it down there anyway and have friends down there so I should make it my buisiness to get my a$$ down there this year sometime.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Laugh...anyone else think this pic makes me look like Andre the Giant?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey jeff thats just because you are standing next to the two smallest people there


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks like loads of fun!!


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Someone should do a redo on those pics and point out who everyone is.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Worl! What a joke, I told you we would be there late! We didn't leave till 3 AM!


I didnt get out till 12:20


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Troy and I had a great time. We'll have to post some pix of all the goodies when we get back into town.


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun. Those Avalon guys are good peeps.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Daniel D said:


> Someone should do a redo on those pics and point out who everyone is.


no no no, this isnt burger king you dont get it your way, be grateful that we were willing to share these moments with you.


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> no no no, this isnt burger king you dont get it your way, be grateful that we were willing to share these moments with you.


I guess I should laugh? I mean it was supposed to make me do that right? lol


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes Daniel you should laugh, thats Joe for you LOL.


----------

